# FSU Interviews



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I have an interview on the 20th and I was hoping to get a little heads up about what to expect.  

Could all of you who have had your FSU interview care to shed some light?


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

apex, when is your interview?  You could be in my group?


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

It's at 5:30. I will be touring all afternoon before that, apparently.  I am excited to see the place.


----------



## friday24 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised no one has posted anything on here.  It's starting to make me worry that people aren't making it out of these things alive...
My interview is on Friday and I'm getting pretty nervous.


----------



## Yiling (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all,

surrealfrog and I both posted our interview experience under the topic "Florida State 2010." surrealfrog did it by phone, and mine is via gmail chat. I'm not sure whether our experience will help since you'll do a personal interview. 
They asked basic questions like why FSU / any American films I like / what kind of film I want to make / future goal. They also asked questions based on my personal statement. My advice is: thoroughly review the materials you submitted before your interview.

Good luck to all!


----------



## VT_Film (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone know what we should wear for the interviews?  I'm assuming a suit will work, but you never really know.


----------



## apex (Mar 10, 2010)

VT, I am going with the good ol' shirt and tie.  Not doing a suit, I find them uncomfortable  haha

I am curious about the people who have done in person interviews, if anyone has already from this site?

I was curious what the group elements were like?  What they had you pitch on your own, then with the group?  What sorts of questions were you asked?


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 11, 2010)

Friday24, Good luck Friday!!! I hope you will come back and post advice. Please share how everyone was dressed.

What are everyone's creditials on this thread?  It seems everyone here will be interviewing OR has interviewed. Just wondering what got you the interview.


----------



## friday24 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks, film_maker!  I'll definitely try to get back online and let people know how it goes.
As far as credentials, I really don't have much other than an undergraduate film studies degree, decent grades, and almost no actual experience.


----------



## apex (Mar 14, 2010)

For those of you who have had them, how have they gone?

Can you give us any info on what to expect? Questions/pitching/ect?


----------



## friday24 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
Like I said, my interview was on Friday.  From what I've read on other boards, I think the questions were pretty typical.  What recent movies did you like/dislike, what type of movies would you like to make, why FSU, why film school, etc.  What was difficult about it was the way the interview was conducted; maybe they just really didn't like me, or maybe they're like this with everyone, but they didn't really seem to respond to anything I said.  There was very little to indicate whether they liked what I said or not, or sometimes whether they had even heard me.  It was incredibly intimidating.
The group interview was kind of strange, but actually kind of fun too.  You get fifteen minutes to pick a prompt from six provided and come up with a story that has four parts (or probably however many people are in your group), and then you have five minutes for each person to pitch one part.  It was a little awkward with the three of them staring at you while you're trying to figure this stuff out with your group, but it wasn't too bad.
The school itself was incredible, though.  The facilities were awesome, and we actually got to see some students shooting on one of the sound stages.  We also got to watch a bunch of student films.  There were current MFA students there to answer questions, and they were all extremely helpful and friendly.  Everything about it was great except for the actual interview.


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Friday, what was everyone wearing?


----------



## Nicole Rogers (Mar 15, 2010)

Apex:

When I interviewed on Saturday all the guys were wearing slacks, a button up, and a tie. Well except one guy who wore cords and his converses ha. He still had a button up and tie though. I wore a suit. I think if you are questioning what to wear keep in mind: the more professional you look, the more you are showing them how much you care. Granted, I have no idea whether they would care if you dressed down or not, I always say if in doubt go all out. And, no, I did not actually intend for that to rhyme haha.


----------



## friday24 (Mar 15, 2010)

Actually all the guys in my group wore suits.  I wore dressy black pants, heels, and a nice blouse.  All the interviewers were wearing jeans.


----------



## apex (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the insight everyone! It is helping my nerves for my interview on Saturday.

@Film_Maker
I am about to complete a degree in broadcasting and theatre.  Other than that, my only "real world" experience was interning at a film company last summer.

@friday24 & Nicole Rogers
Thanks for the replies! I'm curious how you answered the question about what kinds of movies you would like to make?  Did you talk about genres? Or large scale/indie flicks?  Or the kinds of stories you like to tell, ie family relationships, search for identity, current events/topical ect?

I think I am going for the shirt and tie look 

Anyone else want to share their interview experience?


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd give this a bump. I'm interviewing Saturday and I am equally curious...


----------



## friday24 (Mar 17, 2010)

apex,
I talked mostly about genres for that question, but I also feel that it was probably one of the weaker parts of my interview.  They didn't ask for a specific story, but maybe some more detail would have helped.  I like your idea about talking about different types of stories.  It's a pretty broad question, though, so I think it's really up to you how you want to answer it.


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, all the interviews are done and now the waiting begins.  Good luck to ALL!!


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Mar 23, 2010)

Did anyone else interview for their Scriptwriting program?


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck to everyone. It is so hard to be patient during this time when we are all trying to make our futures happen. However, it will all be coming to an end soon! I know that last year people were posting on this site about acceptances as early as April 1st, so everyone cross your fingers!


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I have an interview on the 20th and I was hoping to get a little heads up about what to expect.  

Could all of you who have had your FSU interview care to shed some light?


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2010)

Accepted! Just got a call--man do they do it early over at FSU (sun hasn't even risen yet here in Cali)


----------



## Yiling (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Ben!

I just got the accepted email, too!


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got the acceptance call too!!!


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 24, 2010)

I also got the call this morning! I was very excited, and I will be accepting! YAY!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh wow!!!  congrats to you all!  Are you guys undergrads or grads?  Someone please answer me quickly!  My chest is pumping...


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey film_maker 2010: I'm a graduate applicant. Hope that helps, good luck!!


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 24, 2010)

Film_maker I am also a grad applicant (in production). Don't get too worried yet because they have 24 people to call, and I am sure quite a few of those people will decline. Don't get worried yet! Also, one of the students running my interview group found out three weeks before school actually started haha.


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I JUST turned in my resignation letter at my job.  LONG STORY...  So a phone call today would be a breath of fresh air.  

Congrats to you guys who have been accepted so far!!!!


----------



## Yiling (Mar 24, 2010)

film_maker2010,
wish you the best of luck!


----------



## jopickle (Mar 24, 2010)

Got the acceptance call this morning. No email...are they doing both? I'd love to have it in writing w/ a few more details.

Good luck to all who haven't heard yet!


----------



## friday24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know how/when they notify you if you've been rejected?


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 24, 2010)

For those who were accepted so far, did Ebonee mention to you whether you had been granted an assistant-ship yet or not? I forgot to ask about that, and I really really need one. I just don't know whether they have told us yet or if they will decide later.


----------



## apex (Mar 24, 2010)

I got the acceptance call as well-- I was wondering the same about the assistantship.  I think I will call tomorrow.

I wish Chapman would hurry up and let me know.  I want to know if I am going to have to make a big decision.


----------



## Yiling (Mar 24, 2010)

To jopickle,
I think I got an email just because I'm an international applicant. I didn't get a call.

To others,
Ebonee also didn't mention about assistantship in the email. I emailed back to ask but haven't been replied. She mentioned that I need to reply by April 7, but I'm also waiting for the result from AFI. It's a  big decision.


----------



## Movies'n'stuff (Mar 24, 2010)

To all who got accepted, my most enthusiastic congratulations!!  After interviewing there in February, it became my number one prospect; it really seems like an amazing program.  You guys are all extremely fortunate, best of luck to all you!

Having not received a call or email yet, I'll assume FSU is a no-go for me, meaning that I was rejected by every top 10 film school I applied to (UCLA, UT Austin, FSU) EXCEPT Tisch at NYU.  So I guess I know where I'm going


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 24, 2010)

I must agree with you, Movies.  I realize that people in my interview group have already been accepted.  I was thinking that maybe there were going by interview dates BUT that is not the case.

Best of luck to all who were accepted!!!!!

Back to the job hunt for me...  *sighs*


----------



## Movies'n'stuff (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually, realizing that FSU opted for phone calls, I called my voice mail from Skype (I'm in Iraq right now, so I can't use my cell, but haven't got around to disconnecting it yet) and I do, in fact, have a new message from Ebonee.  So I guess I'll call the school when they open in a few hours (it's the middle of the day here) to confirm it.  So now, I need to figure out how to leave this contract early without angering my employer and, also, decide which of the two: NYU or FSU.  Both great programs, so do I opt for the prestige of NYU of the cost-effectiveness of FSU?


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, now that I know Ebonee would have left a message, I'm really at my wit's end. I was in testing all day and could not have my cell. BUT I guess it's a moot point”¦


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 25, 2010)

film_maker:

Please don't get too down yet. I know it seems hard, but seriously, some people have not made their decisions on where they will be attending yet. So if, say, 10 of the selected people choose somewhere else, you could be within the next 10 people to get a call. I guarantee that not everyone called will be attending, so don't lose hope yet. They just made calls yesterday, and people have a while to decide.


----------



## Movies'n'stuff (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I've been accepted.  Can anyone provide me some reasons why FSU is better or worse than NYU?  This decision is tough.


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I have an interview on the 20th and I was hoping to get a little heads up about what to expect.  

Could all of you who have had your FSU interview care to shed some light?


----------



## apex (Mar 25, 2010)

Money-- FSU is much more affordable.

Also, as much prestige as NYU offers (I am also considering NYU-Asia (same program)) it seems like FSU prepares you a little more for the "reality" of working in film when you graduate in addition to becoming better story tellers.  

FSU, from what they told me, teaches you to work under SAG/union regulations and all that so you know exactly how a professional set works when you graduate whereas I think NYU just tries to help you become a better artist...  Honestly, I would much rather do the artist thing, but the logical side of me says that FSU's approach may be a little more "practical" while letting you be an artist.

Dunno...what do you guys think?


----------



## Wisnoshy (Mar 25, 2010)

Did Ebonee say whether or not all of the acceptance phone calls have gone out, or give those of you who have heard back any sort of a timeline? My nerves are killing me...


----------



## apex (Mar 25, 2010)

Wisnoshy-- She didn't say, but we have until April 15 or 16 to make a decision.  They want to know as soon as possible, but it hard because many people have other programs to hear from.


----------



## Wisnoshy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks apex


----------



## apex (Mar 25, 2010)

No problem.

Has anyone else heard anything about the assistanceships?


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 25, 2010)

Apex:

I called Ebonee this morning and she said that she has asked the asst. dean about the assistantships. She said she will let us know as soon as they know. So... I guess they haven't 100% decided yet!


----------



## Yiling (Mar 25, 2010)

apex & LydiaVance,
thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 29, 2010)

So here's a question:

Is anyone who was accepted and is planning to go looking for a roommate in Tallahassee? I want to live with someone, but I don't know anyone obviously! Rent is much cheaper with a roommate.


----------



## Malachi (Apr 2, 2010)

I did my interview on the March 19th and havn't heard anything.  Should I assume I didn't get in?


----------



## wannabe2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Got my rejection in the mail. Thus far, of all my rejection letters, FSU sends the best stationary stock for their rejection letters. Their disappointment...nice and fancy!


----------



## Drakes Misfortune (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone heard back for Screenwriting? I had my interview back in Feb., but I haven't heard anything since. With April underway and zero contact from the school, I fear my chances for an acceptance continues to plummet.


----------



## monkeyjanitor (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone decided one way or the other?

Are decisions still due today at FSU?


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 7, 2010)

Monkeyjanitor,
Are you on the waiting list for FSU?  If so, how did you find out if you were?  I haven't gotten a rejection letter.  So can I assume I am on the waitlist?


----------



## monkeyjanitor (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in the same position film_maker2010. No acceptance call. No rejection letter.


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 7, 2010)

Monkey and Filmmakker:

When I called one week ago only 8 people had confirmed that they would be accepting the invitation to FSU. I assume that means they are waiting to hear from the other 16 people. I am only assuming, but I think this is how it works:

Once they receive those people's decisions, they will then e-mail the next people on their list for the spots that were declined. THEN, after 24 people confirm, they will then make a "wait list" for people who decide after the confirmation that they have changed their minds. I am almost sure that they don't make the wait list until after they think they have 24 people attending. Hope this helps.


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks Lydia.  It helps but it doesn't help.  I guess I have to assume I am still in the running as long as I don't get a rejection letter.  Hopefully, FSU will accept me before I get a job offer.  I have already quit my current job.  I really want to attend FSU but I have bills to pay too.  
I must admit that your explaining has given me some comfort.  I pray I will be with you in the fall.  Meey ya soon...


----------



## Drakes Misfortune (Apr 7, 2010)

Lydia:

I assume by 24 confirmations, you mean 24 production confirmations? And wasn't that number raised to 30? I thought I remember hearing that they were increasing the number of students they were accepting for production.

I still haven't heard back from screen writing, which worries me. At this point, with no contact, I can only presume that I've either been wait-listed, hardly an enviable position, or flat out rejected. The silence has been deafening.


----------



## PlayScreen (Apr 7, 2010)

I was accepted to Screen/Stage writing... deciding whether to go at this point.  Promise I'll make a decision soon!  Just have a few complicating factors (and a few schools I wanted to hear from first) before I make my final decision.  Anyone else on this board accept a position for Fall 2010 writing?


----------



## apex (Apr 7, 2010)

I was also accepted and waiting to let them know.  I am 99.9% sure that I am going to FSU, I will let them know as soon as I hear from Chapman.

Hopefully that will speed up the process for others in some way.  

Best of luck, all.  I  know the waiting can be killer, but stay strong!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 7, 2010)

Apex, I'm confused. What are you waiting for?  If you are so certain you are going to FSU, why wait on the other school?

Drake, I think the 30 includes the 24 prod and 6 screen/stage.  I could be wrong.

I really want to call Ebonee and ask about my chances.  Any advice on that?  Should I just wait it out?  Please advice...


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I have an interview on the 20th and I was hoping to get a little heads up about what to expect.  

Could all of you who have had your FSU interview care to shed some light?


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 7, 2010)

To Drake and Filmmaker:

Yea, I think the number 30 is meant to include the 6 screenwriting students. I don't believe they raised the number of production students from 24 to 30. 

Filmmaker: I say you should call Ebonee. What she has to say may ease your mind in some way.


----------



## apex (Apr 7, 2010)

@film_maker2010

I am just curious what sort of financial aid Chapman might offer.  If I feel that it is a better choice, that's where I will go.  But since I doubt that I even got into Chapman, let alone aid, I am most likely going to FSU.

Never say never, I suppose...


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 8, 2010)

I got cha, apex.  I pray I get in.  Beginning to wonder if I bombed my interview.  Anyway, I definitely do not want to go back to work. I would rather be in school--learning the thing I love--THE ART OF STORYTELLING...

Best of luck with you decision. I am certain you will make the best one for you.


----------



## monkeyjanitor (Apr 8, 2010)

Did everyone get the email from Ebonee about her leaving?


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 8, 2010)

I did get that email which gives me hope that I am still in the running.  It also gives me grief because there is a transition and it may delay acceptance notices and denial notices.  Steady praying...


----------



## Yiling (Apr 8, 2010)

@monkeyjanitor,
I also got the email, and I worte a thank you email back.


----------



## apex (Apr 8, 2010)

It's official, rejected from Chapman.  Looks like FSU it is and I am happy about it (unless NYU Asia gives me a full ride or something 

I also received the email from Ebonee.  It is a little sad, even though I never met her, she was very kind and helpful during this process.  I wish her well.

She also said we should know about the assistantships by 16th, although she hinted that the only way to get one is if you are a international student who is unable to get financial aid or there is no other way you can go to FSU unless you get one.  So, who knows who will get them.

For all of you still waiting, I wish you all the best. Hopefully notices will go out very soon.


----------



## PlayScreen (Apr 9, 2010)

And now that I finally got everything I wanted to figured out, I'm going to accept my offer for the FSU Writing program!  Look forward to seeing you there LydiaVance and apex (and whoever else is on this board that was accepted).  

And good luck to others waiting to hear from FSU/other schools!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

Good day all!!!  I just wanted to share that I am really getting worried about my acceptance into FSU film school.  I was wondering if there was anyone on this thread that was planning on declining.  I really want to call but I seriously doubt there is anythign to tell me.  Guess I just needed to vent...


----------



## vvdurschad (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello All. I am also eagerly awaiting notification. I interviewed on March 15th. I emailed my contact to ask for an update since some people have already heard back, here's what she said:

"The acceptance process is still underway.  Only those MFA applicants who were not interviewed have received letters.  The letters indicate they they will not be interviewed. "

I'm not quite sure this really helped in any way except to know that they might have sent rejection letters to people who didn't interview. Hopefully we'll all hear back soon.


----------



## apex (Apr 12, 2010)

@Film_maker2010

did you interview?

@vvdurschad 

From what it sounds like, they have offered spots to handful of people and their decisions will impact you.  I think if you were straight out rejected, you would have been notified by now.  It sounds like you have been unofficially "wait listed" and you status will most likely change as people make their decisions.  We have to let FSU know by Thursday, so I am sure you will find out soon after.  

Good luck, I know the waiting game can be brutal.


----------



## vvdurschad (Apr 12, 2010)

apex,

Thank you for your input. Congratulations on your acceptance! Good luck on the decision making process!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 14, 2010)

Apex, I did interview. I am beginning to think I BOMBED my interview but I did interview.


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about the assistantships yet?


----------



## Wisnoshy (Apr 19, 2010)

any of my fellow "waitlisters" heard anything yet?


----------



## vvdurschad (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing Wisnoshy, I have not heard anything yet. I'm hoping since the first wave had to let them know by last Thursday we'll all hear back sometime this week. 

Fingers crossed, this waiting is agony.


----------



## monkeyjanitor (Apr 19, 2010)

I called on Friday and was told it would be about another week before the next round of decisions were made.


----------



## apex (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I received an email today saying that I wasn't chosen for an assistantship.  I was really hoping for one, but I still plan on going anyways.  Still sort of a bummer.  Anyone else get notified about it?


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 23, 2010)

Apex:

I still have not received any information about it either way. However, I did get an e-mail from FSU saying something was wrong with my FAFSA, which sucks. I literally JUST filled it out 24 hours before they said something was wrong. 

In the letter FSU sent me though, they did say I got a random 1,000 dollar scholarship from the Dean's fund. I'm not sure if everyone gets that or what.


----------



## Drakes Misfortune (Apr 24, 2010)

So, has anyone who is still waiting to hear back, hear anything? I have yet to receive anything thus far. No e-mail, phone call, snail mail - nada. Either my decision was lost in the mail, or they're  _still_ deliberating on what to do with the rest of us (or just me?). 

I'm a little surprised it's taking this long. Aren't decisions supposed to be in by a certain date?


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I have an interview on the 20th and I was hoping to get a little heads up about what to expect.  

Could all of you who have had your FSU interview care to shed some light?


----------



## dfp7882 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, Drakes. I had a phone interview for stage and screenwriting way back on February 19th, and I haven't heard a thing since then. 
I've already accepted UCLA's offer, so I will most likely email Ebonee's replacement this Monday and formally pull out of the running. I'm not sure why they're taking so long letting people know. Has anyone who interviewed actually been rejected?


----------



## monkeyjanitor (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting. Nothing yet.


----------



## Wisnoshy (Apr 24, 2010)

same deal here, waiting.


----------



## Drakes Misfortune (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I was reading through last year's thread on FSU and it sounded like people were receiving notifications, for acceptances at least, in late April and all of May. But this was when they were already notified that they were being put on a waiting list, something I have not received yet. 

Has anyone been formally notified that they were being placed on a waiting list, or is that something to be assumed at this point?


----------



## apex (Apr 25, 2010)

I received a letter from FSU saying that they only accepted 30 people into production.  I don't know if that was a standard letter or if it was saying they already filled the 30 spots... 

Also, I also received the $1000 from FSU too.  It's no assistantship, but I supposed everything helps, right?


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sadly, I have somewhat given up hope. I guess I will have to go full force with my job search. I think I will call tomorrow--maybe just to rest my nerves.


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 25, 2010)

I was under the impression that the 30 accepted students was the combination of the 24 production students and the 6 screenwriting ones, but I do not know this for a fact.


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've decided not to call. If anyone else makes the call, please report back.


----------



## vvdurschad (Apr 26, 2010)

I called and talked to Sandra today. She said they have one or two more spots to fill for production and that the whole process should be done by the end of this week. I hope this helps!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow! Only one or two more spots?? Guess I need to look for another job.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by film_maker2010:
> Wow! Only one or two more spots?? Guess I need to look for another job.



Don't lose hope just yet. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Drakes Misfortune (Apr 26, 2010)

vvdurschad:

Did she mention if all screenwriting positions were filled, or still in the process of filling out? Or did she not mention anything about that?


----------



## vvdurschad (Apr 26, 2010)

Drakes Misfortune:

She did not mention anything about the screenwriting positions, I was under the impression those were filled but don't take my word for it.


----------



## thandapani (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone still waiting heard?  I called at the beginning of the week, and was told that the 27th was the final day for the first invited group to respond.  I thought perhaps the deliberations would take another day at the most, since they need to have the class composition decided by May 1 at the latest.

I was told the new invitees will be contacted via phone/email and those declined will be contacted via post.

Best of luck to those still waiting.


----------



## dfp7882 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got word that I didn't make the program, but I have been selected as an alternate. Best of luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

dfp, how did you hear that? did you call? They call you?


----------



## VT_Film (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm an alternate too.  They notified by email.


----------



## Wisnoshy (Apr 29, 2010)

got an email about an hour ago from Sandra putting me as an alternate for the program.  kind of disappointing, but it does leave a chance to still get in.  If not, I'm definitely reapplying next year.  Does anyone have any idea how many alternates there are?  Are ALL the people who interviewed and didn't get in "alternates"?


----------



## WicketBF2 (Apr 29, 2010)

While I've been working in Tallahassee the last 3 years, I was interviewed and made an alternate each of those 3 years, including this one. I declined LMU the first year and Chapman last year to stay, work and give FSU another (and another) try. Every single person who interviewed is a potential alternate. In my 3 years I've never heard of a single interviewee not being selected as an alternate, though the school has said not all are. Inevitably some alternates will have already committed to other schools and will pull themselves out of the pool as I have (I will be going to Chapman this year), which is why they can say not all interviewees are potential alternates. I think that's just the technicality though.


----------



## Dead Honky (Apr 29, 2010)

No ****ing clue.  I'll tell you one thing, though.  I was flat-out REJECTED (no interview) and just got that same email from Sandra.  I decided to accept being waitlisted for the lulz.  I don't consider my chances terribly high, given that possibility though.


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I have an interview on the 20th and I was hoping to get a little heads up about what to expect.  

Could all of you who have had your FSU interview care to shed some light?


----------



## VT_Film (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like a PR move to be honest.  I'll take it though.  It still leaves some small chance.


----------



## thandapani (Apr 29, 2010)

Anybody have any idea what it means not to have received an e-mail today?

I made it through the interview round, but have not heard anything.  No call, post, or e-mail.

Congrats to those accepted, and sincere best of luck to those waitlisted.  What a process.


----------



## monkeyjanitor (Apr 29, 2010)

I am an alternate as well.


----------



## Wisnoshy (Apr 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by WicketBF2:
> While I've been working in Tallahassee the last 3 years, I was interviewed and made an alternate each of those 3 years, including this one. I declined LMU the first year and Chapman last year to stay, work and give FSU another (and another) try. Every single person who interviewed is a potential alternate. In my 3 years I've never heard of a single interviewee not being selected as an alternate, though the school has said not all are. Inevitably some alternates will have already committed to other schools and will pull themselves out of the pool as I have (I will be going to Chapman this year), which is why they can say not all interviewees are potential alternates. I think that's just the technicality though.



What sort of film/video work did you find in Tallahassee, Wicket?


----------



## WicketBF2 (Apr 29, 2010)

> What sort of film/video work did you find in Tallahassee, Wicket?



Editor/Videographer in a Psych research lab at FSU.


----------



## monkeyjanitor (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's sort of low for them to keep hope alive in this way. I'd prefer a simple rejection to joining such a long list of alternates.


----------



## Dustin McLean (Aug 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by Nicole Rogers:
> Apex:
> 
> "When I interviewed on Saturday all the guys were wearing slacks, a button up, and a tie. Well except one guy who wore cords and his converses ha."
> ...


----------

